# x breeding



## bafty (Apr 17, 2012)

is it common for a convict to breed with a parrot cihlid. mine did. just curious. Thx


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

they both breed like rabbits lol. Parrots are often not fertile though.


----------



## Insane in the Fish brain (Jan 10, 2012)

I have Petes red texas and large female blood parrot. they lay eggs but nothing has been produced. Dont know if its her or even if the male is bothering to fertilize them or not. I am wasnt around for them to do it. But the eggs are being eaten by the parents after a few hours. Parrots and convict will breed with any cichlid if it came to it.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yeppers both parrots and cons are breeders, parrots will readily breed with a number of things, if you have any success with your fry i will buy some for my hybrid project


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

same here i love hybrids


----------

